# Cheap ice cleats



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey guys, here is a trick I have used for several years now and love it. Instead of spending your hard earned dollars on ice cleats that come off or break. Try this. Get some 1/4 inch hex head screws like is used to put duct work together and screw them directly into the lugs on your boots. I have a pair of Rocky Blizzard Stalkers that I did this to and have not had a problem since (except one time when I forgot about them and walked onto the vinyl floor in my kitchen. Made extra points with my wife that day) They stay in place, have just enough grab to bite the ice good and do not push up on the arches of your feet. Plus....you can get a whole box for a couple bucks and have plenty of extras for your friends. Use the small size with the pointed threads. They are the easiest to install.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

This is what I did to my son's boots as I couldn't find cleats for his smaller shoes. I guess they used to do this back in the day....smart & very cheap! At the end of the season, take them out and no harm done!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you for the Tip.


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

I have been using stainless hex heads for years on my felt bottom waders. When my yak trax go bad I'm installing them on my mickey's. It cost a few bucks more, but they hold up a lot longer & don't rust. 1/2 inch hex with a couple flat washers in between for spacers so the heads dig in better. I leave them in because I only use the mickey's for ice fishing. Good luck.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

You can also use this idea for Quad tires. Use 1/2 to 3/4" screws. All you do is put 3 or 4 in each lug of the tires and you have a great set of studded tires for the ice. When winter is over it only takes a few minutes to remove them. I only use them in the rear tires.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd like see some pictures of how this is done... I've heard about the idea but I'm not sure on how to do it... I'm worried about tearing up my boots.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey......just wondering if these would also work on the rear tires of my Silverado.........?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Hardtop said:


> Hey......just wondering if these would also work on the rear tires of my Silverado.........?


It would work - only up to a certain point though. I'm not sure if this would be legal for the paved streets. Maybe one of our Police Officer Members can fill us in???


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Would they look like this?Great for sleddin!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Works on waders too.
Just be sure to watch the length - don't wanna put holes through your shoes/waders!

Did somebody say sleddin?
The new extreme sport !!-


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/user/CREEKCRAWLER?feature=mhum#p/u/1/c3DNMrkaDJY"]YouTube - CREEKCRAWLER's Channel[/ame]


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

sheet metal screws are the only way to go. can't forget em, don't hurt your feet, don't slip off. bring a change if you plan on stopping to go inside to eat or shop. scoring extra points with the wife isn't good either if you want to fish again. head injuries are the number 1 injury of ice fishermen.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Do you just screw them in?


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

I just did mine today and it works great. No flopping cleats. I did it last year in a different pair of boots ad tey came out rite away but bought different boots this year and they seem to stay well.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ya I think I used 1/4in. They dont stay in for the life of the boot but hold up well. Just dont kick your holes.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

take it to a tire shop and have them studded


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

I have a pair of MM boots.It looks like there would only be room on the heal for these screws.Does that sound right?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I put the majority on my sons boots, on the toe area, to about 1/2 way back(not quite to the arch area)...similar to the cleats I slip on my boots. I did put 3 on the heel: one on either side and one clear at the back.


----------

